# Breeders reference needed GA/SC area



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a friend in Atlanta who is considering a Havanese puppy after she recently lost her King Charles Cavalier Spaniel. I had gotten a couple of names of breeders to give her, but I don't think any of them will have puppies anytime soon and she would like to get one this summer if possible. Would appreciate any references anyone can give.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

If she's in Atlanta, there are a few great breeders in Florida!

It's about 6 hours from Atlanta to Ocala, FL where Roscoe's breeder is located. Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy Havanese. www.myyuppypuppy.com

Roscoe's mom just had a new litter, and Janet is awesome. I highly recommend her!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am familiar with Yuppy because they have Jackson's uncle, Cedrick, but I couldn't remember where they were. Thank you, Natalie!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Cedrik is Roscoe's dad!! Awesome  Roscoe and Jackson are related, cool!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a bunch in Fla-Yups, T-wags, Los Perritos, Honor, Coco Cabana, I know there's more I'm forgetting...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Try the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club, they cover GA, Ala, Tenn, & SC I think

http://southernmagnoliahavanese.club.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for these! I will send them to my friend. And glad to know Uncle Cedrick is getting around (I heard he's quite the ladies' man  )


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL well he (and Danni, Roscoe's mom) gave me the little love of my life, so I am glad he gets around


----------

